# "Its a Limbhanger, No Doubt"



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

This was the whispered report from the Turkey Guru, Thunderhead......

But I need to back up a little bit.... . Last year, our friend Tom R. aka Thunderhead, guided my son CW on his first successful turkey hunt, a 19# jake. CW was as happy as a clam and we were at the resturant eating breakfast and telling lies by 8 AM.

This year, CW was tied up with with a big meeting on the first day of our hunt (darn work) so I had to fill in. We were hunting a beautiful new spot on the So. Michigan farm country, in Macomb Co. The setup was a blind with four decoys overlooking a clover field and surrounded by mature pines, a known roosting spot. A corn field was just to the West. The dawn came bright and calm and we heard from 7-8 different gobblers on the roost, all around us. By 6:30 they were on the ground and shut up.

But by 7:30, TH had a bird working and was playing several different friction calls, mostly slates, using a large variety of strikers. TH can play a turkey call like Stradivarius played the violin. A nice big jake came running in to the setup, which included two taxidermy mount decoys and TH kept him around the blind for 25 minutes, hoping for a longbeard to show up with all the racket going on. That jake kept gobbling the whole time, but he finally wandered off.

A short time later, TH had another bird answering and coming in. This bird came in slowly,but steadily, and when TH got a good look at him through his binos, he announced "Its a Limbhanger, No Doubt". This longbeard kept circling through the woods, announcing his arrival with thunderous gobbles. He came toward the taxidermy mount decoys, step by cautious step, and then stopped and stared at those feathered fake hens which weren't moving and started to get jiggy at 25 yds. The Benelli roared, the Hevi Shot #5's struck, and then all was quiet again. 

The vitals: 23#, 10" beard, 1 1/8" hooks, 3 year old.




























We took some pics, talked with the landowner's wife a good bit (she wanted some feathers), took good care of the bird, and then went and ate a big breakfast. And then it was time for a little nap. CW finally made it up to turkey camp late that nite, for his hunt the next day. But that's another story.....

Your Reporter,
Natty B.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice bird, Congrats on a great hunt!!!!


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice bird and great story telling to go with it.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Good Job on a Great bird!! Congrats to all!!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Great story, Rod! Congrats!!! Beautiful bird!!!

-J


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

That's a nice one, congratulations! Hope you have some good luck with your son.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

nice bird congrats!


----------



## 410001661 (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice bird......big 'ole boy!


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

Great bird and great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice bird and a cool story too.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Congrats, great bird and story.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome bird! Sounds like it was a great hunt!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Great story & pics.
Congrats


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

It's always a pleasure sharing Turkey camp with you and C.W. 
That hunt was amazing !


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrat's on your trophy. It was a pleasure meeting you.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Very good story and congrats!!


----------

